# Duyuru > Ekonomi >  M. şimşek: “İşsizliğin nedeni kadınlardır"

## bozok

*şimşek’ten “işsizliğin nedeni kadınlardır" savunması*



*20.03.2009 / MİLLİYET*


*Devlet Bakanı Mehmet şimşek, bazı gazetelerde yer alan “işsizliğin nedeni kadınlardır” yorumunun kendisine ait olmadığını ifade ederek, geçmiş kriz dönemlerinde kadınlar arasında iş gücüne katılım oranının yükseldiğini ifade ettiğini, bu ifadenin de bir durum tespitinden ve istatistiki bir verinin paylaşılmasından ibaret olduğunu belirtti.* 


Devlet Bakanı Mehmet şimsek yaptığı yazılı açıklamada, bazı gazetelerde yer alan haberin* “maksatlı”* yapıldığını ve yorumun kendisine ait olmadığını belirterek, geçmiş kriz dönemlerinde kadınlar arasında iş gücüne katılım oranının yükseldiğini ifade ettiğini, *bu ifadenin* *bir durum tespitinden* ve istatistiki bir verinin paylaşılmasından ibaret olduğunu kaydetti.

Hükümetin, kadınların istihdamını arttırmak için geçen sene güçlü bir teşvik sistemi getirdiğini anımsatan şimşek, her fırsatta işsizliğin uzun dönemde çözümünün, eğitime daha fazla kaynak aktarımında olduğunu belirtti. Son yıllarda Hükümetin bütçeden en fazla payı eğitime aktardığını ve yüksek eğitimli kadınların arasında iş gücüne katılım oranının yüzde 70’in üzerinde olduğuna dikkat çeken şimşek,* “Hükümet, orta vadede bölgesel kalkınma projeleri yolu ile kısa vadede de meslek edindirme kursları vasıtasıyla işsizliği azaltmak için gerekli adımları atmıştır, atmaya devam edecektir”* dedi.

...

----------


## bozok

*İlahi şimşek, beni çok güldürdünüz!*

**

*Devlet Bakanı Mehmet şimşek’in dünkü gazetelerde işsizlikle ilgili değerlendirmelerini okuyunca pes dedim; bu kadarı da olmaz! Sayın Bakan, Eskişehir Sanayi ve Ticaret Odası’nca düzenlenen toplantıda, “İşsizlik, özellikle kadınların işgücüne katılımıyla arttı” buyurmuş.*


şimşek aynen şöyle demiş: *“İşsizlik oranı niye artıyor biliyor musunuz? üünkü kriz dönemlerinde daha çok iş aranıyor. üzellikle kadınlar arasında, kriz dönemlerinde işgücüne katılma oranı daha fazla artıyor.”*

Tamam, kriz döneminde kocaları işten atılan kadınların,* “Bari ben çalışayım, eve para gelsin”* diye iş aradıkları doğru; ama iş bulabildikleri çok şüpheli. 2001 krizinde de böyle bir eğilim gözlenmişti, şimdi de mümkündür.

Ama işsizlikte yüzde 13,6 gibi tüm zamanların rekorunun kırılmış olmasında, kadınların işgücüne daha çok katılma talebinin yattığını iddia etmek, külliyen yanlış. Son 4 ayda sanayide 645 bin kişi istihdam dışı kaldı; ama kocası işsiz kalan kadın, ancak hizmet sektörüne yönelebiliyor.


*5 AYDA 2,5 PUAN AZALDI*

Dahası, önceki kriz dönemlerinde olduğu gibi bu sefer de işverenin işten ilk çıkarttığı, yine kadınlar. Zaten Türkiye İstatistik Kurumu TüİK’in verileri de bu gerçeği teyit ediyor. TüİK’e göre bu son kriz nedeniyle kadınların işgücüne katılma oranında tam 2,5 puanlık gerileme olmuş.

Oysa yeni Sosyal Güvenlik Yasası, kadın istihdam eden işverene ilk yıl yüzde 100, 2. yıl yüzde 80 sigorta prim muafiyeti getirince, kadın istihdamının toplam istihdam içindeki payı Ocak 2008’deki yüzde 22,3’lük seviyesinden ağustosta yüzde 27,1’e yükselmişti. Ancak krizle birlikte hızla inişe geçerek Kasım’da yüzde 25,4, Aralık’ta yüzde 24,6’ya geriledi. Bu eğilimin süreceğinden hiç kuşkunuz olmasın.


*DAğLAR KADAR FARK MI?*

Sayın şimşek, bizdeki işsizliği Amerika’daki işsizlikle karşılaştırırken de ciddi bir hata yaparak *“Türkiye’de işsizlikteki artışla Amerika’daki işsizlik oranı artışı arasında dağlar kadar fark var. Amerika’da işi olanların işini kaybetmesi sonucu işsizlik artıyor. Son krizde 5 milyon Amerikalı işsiz kaldı,”* diyor.

Evet, Amerika’da son birkaç ayda milyonlarca kişi işini kaybetti, ama hala işsizlik oranı sadece yüzde 7,6. Sayın Bakan’ın *“Bizde 150–200 bin kişi işsiz kaldı”* dediği *Türkiye’de ise işsizlik oranı, ABD’nin neredeyse 2 katı:* Yüzde: 13,6.

İngiliz The Economist dergisinin verilerine göre dünya ekonomisinde etkisi olan 51 ülke arasında *Türkiye, en yüksek işsizlik oranı sıralamasında dünya üçüncüsü*, Amerika ise ortalarda: Yirminci.

Haaaa şimşek, *“Bizimkilerin zaten iş bulma umudu yok. Biz iş yaratamıyoruz, bunun yerine bağış paketleri dağıtıyoruz; Amerika’da işsiz kalanlara bağış paketi de yok”* diyorsa, ona bir şey diyemem.

Sayın Bakan haklıdır. *Amerika’da sadaka ekonomisi yok*; bu konuda 2 ülke arasında* “dağlar kadar fark”* var. Bugün işsiz kalanların yarın iş bulma umudu konusunda da 2 ülke arasında herhangi bir benzerlik yok: Amerika, hala dünyada en fazla yabancı sermaye çeken ülkelerin başında; biz ise diğer birçok yükselen pazar ülkesiyle birlikte önümüzdeki dönemde maalesef nal toplayacağız.


*Yazı: Meral Tamer*

*20.03.2009 / MİLLİYET*

----------

